# Sacrilege!!!



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Check out this watch:










It is an asymmetrical Hamilton 64028-3 automatic watch from the late 1960's. Silver Hawk just blessed this one, and I've been wearing it to see how it runs (fine) for the last couple days.

When you think of the asymmetrical Hamiltons, it is the Electric watches that you think of. This watch was retailed in Europe. There is a small personalization on the back dated 1969.

Here's an excerpt about the watch from Rene Rondeau's book "The Watch of the Future"










There are a number of these "Swiss" automatic asymmetrical Hamiltons. I have three of the 64028-4 watches, which look about the same as this one, but with a gold case and dial. I've seen other 64028-4's, but the 64028-3 that I have is the only one I've ever seen.

Since I've shamelessly ripped off Rene's intellectual property (although I HAVE bought three copies of his book), I will also put in a shameless plug FOR Rene's book. You can buy it here:

The Watch of the Future

While it primarily covers the story of the development of the Hamilton Electric watch, it also catalogues Hamilton's asymmetric watches of the period. This is a terrific book, and should be part of every fan of this forum's library. Incidentally, you will see our very own Silver Hawk acknowledged as a contributor to the book.

I love the Hamilton Electric watches, but truly miss having a date window. While Hamilton did develop an electric watch with a date window, it never went into production. Shortly afterward, the Hamilton electronic watches did have date windows, but with conventional shapes. Wearing one of these is sort of (I was going to say the best of both worlds but that isn't true - a Ventura with a date window would be it for me) a good compromise.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I love the Hamilton Electric watches, but truly miss having a date window. While Hamilton did develop an electric watch with a date window, it never went into production.


Dave, I wish I'd know you were interested in this.....last year, RenÃ© had a 507 calendar watch for sale on his web site. It wasn't cheap but I kept going back to look at it...and, of course, wish I'd bought it now :cry2: . I've just checked again, but it is no longer there....  but might be worth dropping him an email.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > I love the Hamilton Electric watches, but truly miss having a date window. While Hamilton did develop an electric watch with a date window, it never went into production.
> ...


I did see that watch on Rene's web site. I was only a little tempted because the watch was not a cool shape. Nothing wrong with round watches - love the electro-chrons - but that 507 was pretty plain. It was more of a put away to store watch than one to wear.


----------

